# Game Thread: Nuggets vs Spurs - 4/1/05



## cpawfan

<center>







*&*







</center>

<u>Records</u>
The 53-18 (6-4 over their last 10 games) San Antonio Spurs come into the Pepsi Center tonight to take on the the 39-31 (8-2 over their last 10 games)Denver Nuggets. The Spurs are 19-15 on the road while the Nuggets are 25-10 at home. The Spurs currently hold the 2th playoff spot in the West while the Nuggets hold the 7th playoff spot in the West. 

<u>Injuries</u>
Tim Duncan is on the IL, but the Spurs are still a good team. Kenyon's status is still unknown. Elson didn't play in the last game, so hopefully he is healthy

<u>Starting Lineups</u>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% bgcolor="#99ccff"><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#990000" SIZE=6>Denver</font></td><td><FONT COLOR="#990000" SIZE=6>Position</font></td><td><FONT COLOR="#990000" SIZE=6>San Antonio</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#ffff00" SIZE=4>Carmelo Anthony</td><td>Small Forward</td><td><FONT COLOR="#cc6600" SIZE=4>Bruce Bowen</td></tr><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#ffff00" SIZE=4>Nene</td><td>Power Forward</td><td><FONT COLOR="#cc6600" SIZE=4>Robert Horry</td></tr><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#ffff00" SIZE=4>Marcus Camby</td><td>Center</td><td><FONT COLOR="#cc6600" SIZE=4>Rasho Nesterovic</td></tr><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#ffff00" SIZE=4>DerMarr Johnson</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td><FONT COLOR="#cc6600" SIZE=4>Manu Ginobili</td></tr><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#ffff00" SIZE=4>Andre Miller</td><td>Point Guard</td><td><FONT COLOR="#cc6600" SIZE=4>Tony Parker</td></tr></table>

<u>Storylines</u>
1) Can the Nuggets contain the Spurs potent backcourt?
2) How much playing time will Nene get to continue to work off the rust?
3) Will Kenyon play? With Nene still working out the rust, even with out Duncan, the Spurs still have very good depth at the 4 & 5 so every available body will help.
4) Will the Nuggets play defense? There last two efforts have been poor.


----------



## cpawfan

Game preview from the RMN

Most of the article talks about potential playoff matchups.


> With the contenders so tightly packed, the first-round seeds likely will not be determined until the final few days of the season. Maneuvering for a particular matchup figures to be impossible.
> 
> "I'm not a big believer in that anyway," Karl said. "We sit back and we talk about it, but I don't think you mess with the gods of basketball. I just think you win, you play the game the right way, you play it with a winning mentality and, at the end, you get your opponent.
> 
> "It's not an easy opponent. Phoenix, San Antonio both are very difficult, and for us to beat either one of the teams, we're going to have to play 'A' basketball."
> 
> Since his arrival Jan. 27, Karl has been able to get his players to buy into his system on the court, and the approach toward potential playoff matchups is no different.
> 
> At least publicly, the Nuggets are pleading ambivalence.
> 
> "It doesn't matter who we play," forward Carmelo Anthony said.


----------



## cpawfan

From the Post

More Potential Playoff talk


> "I think they can win a series, but I don't think they can come out of the West without Duncan," he said. "I think Houston, Dallas, Phoenix, us, everybody in the second round can compete. I think they could play hard. They would be a very tough competitor and opponent, but in the end I think Duncan lifts that team more than any other superstar in the league."


----------



## cpawfan

Kenyon is listed as questionable for the game and Karl has stated that he would rather Kenyon practice before he plays in a game. However, with the upcoming schedule, they may not be possible since the Nuggets play Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Pejavlade

Game Prediction

Nuggets 96
Spurs 92

Melo 26pts 7rebs 4asts 2stl
Andre 18pts 5reb 9asts


----------



## Kuskid

Even without Duncan, the Spurs are still dangerous, as everyone knows. If we play like we did during the first three quarters against Utah it's a double digit lead pretty quick. Hopefully Karl's got 'em ready.
prediction:
Nuggets - 104
Spurs - 96


By the way, cpaw, are you gonna be getting this one live tonight?


----------



## cpawfan

Kuskid said:


> By the way, cpaw, are you gonna be getting this one live tonight?


Yes, I will be watching the game and posting here through out.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Game Prediction 

Nuggets 97
Spurs 92


----------



## NugzFan

doenst sound like kmart will play. spurs out for revenge. i see a close game but the spurs will pull it out unfortunately 

spurs 101
nugs 92

bowen owns melo too...i hope he can finally have a good game vs him. 

go suns. go bucks.


----------



## cpawfan

OT: I'm watching the Memphis / Milwaukee game and the Bucks aren't shooting well enough right now to help the Nuggets. Come on Bucks.


----------



## cpawfan

cpawfan said:


> OT: I'm watching the Memphis / Milwaukee game and the Bucks aren't shooting well enough right now to help the Nuggets. Come on Bucks.


The Bucks have started to cooperate and the score is now 52-50 Memphis


----------



## cpawfan

The Bucks can't buy a basket and trail 61-63. Come on Bucks.


----------



## cpawfan

Karl is wearing a retro warm up jacket over his shirt and tie. :clap: :clap: Way to thumb your nose at the NBA office


----------



## Petey

Go KMart!!!

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Off to a great start, the opening tip goes out of bounds. Spurs win the second tip


----------



## cpawfan

DJ with the steal and 2 points


----------



## cpawfan

Camby with a block

DEFENSE


----------



## cpawfan

Rasho travels, still 2-0 Nuggets


----------



## cpawfan

2 offensive sets and they have tried to dump into Nene and 2 turnovers


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Hey guys heh not really late this time


----------



## Petey

Horry w/ a BIG 3 at the buzzer. 3-2, Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Horry for 3 from the corner as the shot clocks expires 2-3

Nene misses a bunny, but gets the rebound. Another missed shot and ball goes out of bounds


----------



## cpawfan

Dre drives it right down their throat 4-3

Parker with a jumper 4-5


----------



## Petey

Parker w/ a Duce. Spurs up 1... Manu brings it down the court.

Bowen fires a triple, Camby rebound, fast break for the Nuggets... Nuggets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Great fast break. Camby rebounds and Melo is ahead of everbody for a dunk

Parker makes another shot 6-7


----------



## Kuskid

Am I the only one who keeps forgetting we're playing at home when we wear those throwbacks?


----------



## cpawfan

Camby with a deep jumper 8-7


----------



## Petey

Camby from the outside?

Look at all the lead changes.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Kuskid said:


> Am I the only one who keeps forgetting we're playing at home when we wear those throwbacks?


It is a little bizare


----------



## Petey

Horry with a nice dunk, defenders parted...

-Petey


----------



## Kuskid

Petey said:


> Camby from the outside?
> 
> Look at all the lead changes.
> 
> -Petey


He surprises a lot of people who don't watch him play often. He has some off nights, but if you leave him open he'll sit back and take (and make) 18 footers all night. He's actually a pretty good midrange shooter.


----------



## cpawfan

2 bad possesion. Horry drives uncontested from 20 feet for a dunk and then Melo is blocked

DJ for 3 11-9


----------



## Kuskid

And that right there is why I believe Marcus Camby should (at least) be All-NBA First Defensive Team (that and because I'm a proud Nuggets homer:biggrin.


----------



## cpawfan

Camby with another block. Nuggets throw the ball away.

Time out 11-9


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

good start so far for denver


----------



## cpawfan

I like the fact that Karl called the first couple of offensive sets to go to Nene. I can't wait until he shakes off the rust


----------



## Kuskid

Hm what do you think looked more ridiculous, Karl's head pasted onto the magician's body right there on ESPN, or him actually wearing a throwback to a game?:laugh:


----------



## Petey

Melo with the bound, pushing, turned over, 4 Nugget turn overs before the half way mark of the 1st quarter, Camby with the steal... he is everywhere...

-Petey


----------



## Kuskid

Nice tip, great court awareness to pick up that assist.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

heheh nice 

Denver 13
San Antonio 9


----------



## Kuskid

Melo got caught away from his man, going down under the boards to get a rebound, and it backfired on the long rebound and the offensive board.


----------



## cpawfan

Nene is too strong for Nazr. Nice attempt for a lob. 15-9


----------



## cpawfan

Wow, great comments from Kenyon about Karl. Paraphrashing "He has given the team what it needed in terms of energy and leadership. He has been right every single day with what he has said"

Karl for Coach of the Year


----------



## Kuskid

cpawfan said:


> Wow, great comments from Kenyon about Karl. Paraphrashing "He has given the team what it needed in terms of energy and leadership. He has been right every single day with what he has said"
> 
> Karl for Coach of the Year


The numbers (record before and after he came) certainly speak volumes.


----------



## cpawfan

Najera is in for Nene

Camby hits another jumper 21-12


----------



## Petey

Camby with 3 blocks in the quarter?

Crazy!!!

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Camby with another block

Earl is in


----------



## Petey

Boykins, checks in...

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Picks up a quick foul on Brent Barry.

Spurs w/ the offensive board.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Miller converts!

Nuggets 23-12.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

I wish Dre would move the ball around more on offense, but at least he made the shot. Nazr makes a shot 23-14


----------



## Petey

20 people in the arena have been to the final 4.

How impressive.

-Petey


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Anthony hits both free trhows

Denver 15
San Antonio 14


----------



## Kuskid

Okay, all I'm asking is that they don't constantly refer to him as "Little Earl Boykins." Every time I watch them on League Pass it seems like the opponent's announcers have to refer to him as Little Earl, just in case we forget that he's 5'5. I actually get mad for him when I hear it

With that vent over and done with, :clap: for that possession.


----------



## cpawfan

Melo made 2 FT's

Manu travels

several misses, but Camby and Najera own the boards. Camby to the line and makes them both 27-14


----------



## cpawfan

Petey said:


> 20 people in the arena have been to the final 4.
> 
> How impressive.
> 
> -Petey


Should have been 21, but Kenyon broke his leg right before the NCAA tournament his senior year :curse: :curse:


----------



## Petey

Manu with a near 3/4 shot to end the Quarter.

Nice Quarter by the Nuggets.

-Petey


----------



## Kuskid

cpawfan said:


> Should have been 21, but Kenyon broke his leg right before the NCAA tournament his senior year :curse: :curse:


Wow I forgot about that. Where were they ranked when he got hurt?


----------



## cpawfan

End of 1. 27-14

Camby is the man. 10 points, 5 rebounds 2 assists & 3 blocks


----------



## cpawfan

Kuskid said:


> Wow I forgot about that. Where were they ranked when he got hurt?


#1 in the country. They were the favorites to win it all.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Execellent start for Camby 4-7 10 Pts, 5 Reb, 2Assists

Denver 14
San Antonio 27


----------



## Kuskid

cpawfan said:


> #1 in the country. They were the favorites to win it all.


Wow I just realized that - Bearcats fan and Nugs fan, you must love Kenyon.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Also Good defence for denver making San Antonio shoot 30%


----------



## cpawfan

Nene with a basket and then a block of Marks 29-14


----------



## Kuskid

Let's see if the Nuggets can keep pushing the pace here in the second quarter. In their last game against the Jazz, they had 10 fast break points en route to a smokin' first quarter offensively, and ended the game with 17.


----------



## cpawfan

Kuskid said:


> Wow I just realized that - Bearcats fan and Nugs fan, you must love Kenyon.


Yes, he is my favorite player in the NBA


----------



## Petey

Boykins!!! Wish he were a Net.

What a spark plug.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Boykins pushed the ball and drew the foul. Makes them both 31-15


----------



## Kuskid

I'm really considering starting an Eduardo Najera fan club. After seeing him try to take that charge, I had to think for a second and make sure I was still watching NBA basketball.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Boykins make both free throws


----------



## cpawfan

Nene with another block. Najera with a steal, too bad Person didn't make that 3. Barry drives, hits and is fouled by Nene. Misses the FT. 31-17

Keep pushing the ball Earl


----------



## cpawfan

Najera almost had the block, but got Marks' arm. :rofl: Tolbert just said, I don't know, but the Spurs might consider pump faking :rofl:


----------



## cpawfan

:jawdrop: What a shot by Najera

Beno makes a shot 35-21


----------



## Petey

Back to back, 3s, Nuggets close to within 11.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Time out 8:16 35-24 Nuggets


----------



## Anima

Petey said:


> Back to back, 3s, Nuggets close to within 11.
> 
> -Petey


 Nugs close to within 11?


----------



## Kuskid

It never occured to me what a solid veteran core the Spurs have. Obviously Duncan has got plenty of experience, but Barry, Horry, and Bowen,these guys have all been to the playoffs before. Then yo uadd the young backcourt, and the overseas scouting that's been easily the best in the NBA, this really is a well put together team. ON that note, I'm goin to be away from the computer for awhile, not sure if I'll be back before the end of the game. If not, I'll still be watching and Go Nuggets!! :bbanana:


----------



## Sánchez AF

Najera witha nice move


----------



## cpawfan

Nene dribbled behind his back and Tolbert is making fun of him

Najera with another great drive 37-24

Another Spurs TO


----------



## Petey

Spurs keep turning the ball over, Nuggets up 13.

-Petey


----------



## Anima

Horry back in for Berry, Parker in for Udrih.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Sweet camby back in


----------



## Petey

NENE!!! Doesn't sound as good as KMART!!!

But anyway, Nene scored.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Nene was determined to get that shot up and he made it. 39-24

Horry commits an Offensive foul


----------



## cpawfan

Bowen fouls Melo battling for a rebound

Time out 5:39 and the Nuggets are up 39-24


----------



## cpawfan

Darn, Memphis won, but Phoenix did beat Minnesota


----------



## Petey

Yeah, Carmelo has been real impressive behind Karl.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Nice words from Melo about Karl. Sounds like Karl has gotten through to him


----------



## cpawfan

Wilks makes a jumper 39-26

Melo is fouled on a spin move


----------



## Petey

4th block for Camby, the man is a 8 armed monster!

-Petey


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Melo gets 1 of 2 ft

Denver 
San Antonio 26


----------



## cpawfan

:greatjob: Karl believes he can get Melo to grow even more this summer

Camby with another block. Melo got blocked

Wilks makes another shot 40-28

Boykins fouled


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

heh sry guys for the late posts my going real slow today for some reason..


----------



## Petey

Camby with his 5th... OMG

-Petey


----------



## Petey

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> heh sry guys for the late posts my going real slow today for some reason..


Spyware?

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Man, Bowen even abuse Melo when Bowen has the ball. Melo now has a bloody nose.


----------



## Petey

Boykins off the window. And again... LOL

Nuggets up 18.

-Petey


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Petey said:


> Spyware?
> 
> -Petey


Nope


----------



## cpawfan

time out 2:59 46-28


----------



## cpawfan

Screaming A Smith just bashed Rasho, go figure


----------



## cpawfan

Wow, Michelle Tofya just repeated Pop's comments in the huddle. He told the Spurs that he doesn't care about the score, but that he is concerned because Denver is playing better offense and defense


----------



## cpawfan

Dre with some nice rebounding

Melo was fouled. Makes both 48-29


----------



## cpawfan

Melo just jammed it in Rasho's face

Parker makes a basket 50-33


----------



## cpawfan

Melo gets blocked

Spurs get an offensive rebound and make a shot.

Nuggets miss

Spurs hold for last shot and Glover makes a 3 from the corner

Half time 50-38

lousy play in the last couple of minutes from the Nuggets


----------



## cpawfan

Half time stats

Rebounding 24-17 Nuggets

Shooting & Passing
Nuggets: 12 assists on 17/40, 1/3 & 15/16 from the line
Spurs: 9 on 15/40, 4/12 & 4/7


----------



## cpawfan

Melo 11, Camby 10, Earl 8, Dre & Nene 6 each, DJ 5 & Najera 4 (both baskets were impressive)

For the Spurs
Parker 11, Horry & Udrih 5 each, Wilks & Glover 4 each
Wow, Manu with only 1 point - need to watch out for him in the second half


----------



## tempe85

Just a quick question... do Denver fans still feel they'd rather play Phoenix than the Spurs? You're 15-2 in your last 17 games, both losses coming at the hands to Phoenix (one when Phoenix was missing Stoudemire). Meanwhile you're just about to beat the Spurs two consecutive times. 

For some reason I have a hard time comprehending Nugget fans obsession to wanting to play a team they haven't beaten all year.


----------



## Petey

Nene w/ 8. Buckner done for the game?

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

First offensive possesion was poor and resulted in a missed shot.

Rasho makes a shot 50-40

Buckner broke a bone is out of the game


----------



## cpawfan

tempe85 said:


> Just a quick question... do Denver fans still feel they'd rather play Phoenix than the Spurs? You're 15-2 in your last 17 games, both losses coming at the hands to Phoenix (one when Phoenix was missing Stoudemire). Meanwhile you're just about to beat the Spurs two consecutive times.
> 
> For some reason I have a hard time comprehending Nugget fans obsession to wanting to play a team they haven't beaten all year.


One name: Tim Duncan

Tim Duncan >>>>>>>>>> than any player on the Suns


----------



## cpawfan

Nuggets are feeding Nene again and he has made both baskets, plus a FT

47-40


----------



## Petey

Did Manu just score for the 1st time tonight?

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

cpawfan said:


> One name: Tim Duncan
> 
> Tim Duncan >>>>>>>>>> than any player on the Suns


Also Regular Season <> Playoffs

The games in the Playoffs are a lot different when you play the same team several days in a row. Pressure bursts pipes and the Suns don't have proven playoff performers.


----------



## Petey

Camby is a monster... and 1!!!

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Petey said:


> Did Manu just score for the 1st time tonight?
> 
> -Petey


Yes, that 3 was his first basket. He had 1 FT in the first half


----------



## Petey

Rasho... what an ugly shot, thought Camby was going to swat it 20 rows of seats deep.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Another block by Camby, but Dre was out of control and was blocked. Spurs score 60-47

DJ missed a shot and then fouls Manu.


----------



## Petey

cpawfan said:


> Yes, that 3 was his first basket. He had 1 FT in the first half


Even though he is having a poor game, I like his game, I think he as well as Prince would fit on the Nets better than RJ... the Nets with Carter and Kidd as the lead.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

10 point game after manu goes 1 of 2 from the line.


----------



## cpawfan

Nuggets offense has gotten very sloppy. They need Earl in to push the ball


----------



## Petey

Camby again! What a game... rooting for a few more blocks, have a triple double.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Wow, nice moves Camby

It is too bad Buckner broke that bone, because the Nuggets really need his defense on Manu in the second half


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Camby leads the one man break. It seems like every time I look up he's doing something on either end of the court.


----------



## Petey

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Camby leads the one man break. It seems like every time I look up he's doing something on either end of the court.


I know, I wish he were in our lineup over Collins... 

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Camby 15 points, 8 rebounds, 6 blocks & 4 assists


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> I know, I wish he were in our lineup over Collins...
> 
> -Petey


 haha, there are a lot of times I would take a sack of basketballs in our starting line up over collins.


----------



## cpawfan

Manu got fouled again and made both FT 62-52

Najera in for Nene

REBOUND the ball


----------



## Petey

Nice pass from Bowen to Marks, single digit game now.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Get Earl and Person in there to attack the zone. Person to shot over it and Earl to penetrate it


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

4 point game...spurs working there way back into it.


----------



## Petey

Manu is everywhere... Nuggets only up 4 now?

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Nuggets are moving slow and not hustling. When Melo got rejected, Camby should have been the first to that ball. Instead he taps it and the Spurs get it and go down and score 2.


----------



## cpawfan

:clap: :clap: Finally some hustle on defense

64-58

Melo fouled as he tried to go up for an ally oop


----------



## Sánchez AF

The last Marks Block must be his career highlight


----------



## cpawfan

Nice job Najera to pick up the charge

To bad Camby doesn't get the block


----------



## Sánchez AF

Awesome Play by Najera on D


----------



## Petey

It's like block city!!!

Bowen with a block!

-Petey


----------



## Sánchez AF

Stupid Bowen, that was foul


----------



## cpawfan

Melo has so much to learn. He can't show the ball like that and not protect it with his body.


----------



## cpawfan

SpeakerBoxxX, you need to add the Nuggets to your sig for your countryman


----------



## Petey

Gotta grab those rebounds, I won't want my team giving Parker and Manu 2nd chances.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

Nice hoop Earl

Glover Scores

Dre is fouled and makes them both 71-62


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Spurs got a ton of chances that time, but couldn't hit.


----------



## Petey

Gonna get burned giving up 5th chances eventually... LOL

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Camby getting close to the triple double.


----------



## Petey

Nuggets by 11 after 3.

-Petey


----------



## Sánchez AF

cpawfan said:


> SpeakerBoxxX, you need to add the Nuggets to your sig for your countryman


True


----------



## Sánchez AF

Start of the 4th


----------



## Sánchez AF

Earl with the 3


----------



## cpawfan

Nuggets have withstood a huge wave of energy from the Spurs in the 3rd. Lets see if they can do it again in the 4th.

Earl with a 3 76-62


----------



## Sánchez AF

Much People wont accept this But I think Manu is so overrated !!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> True


 And fix that nets record


----------



## cpawfan

Manu made 2 FT

Nene is a black hole on offense tonight

Najera with great defense.

Nene Passed :jawdrop: Najera gets fouled and goes to the line


----------



## Sánchez AF

Najera almost with the basket and the foul


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> Much People wont accept this But I think Manu is so overrated !!!


 he's a good player. But I don't htink he is overrated by a lot of people.


----------



## Sánchez AF

I cant stop thinking on how good some player can be with Najera Energy and D. 

*cough*Eddy Curry*cough*


----------



## Sánchez AF

a T to Popo


----------



## Sánchez AF

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> And fix that nets record


Yup


----------



## Petey

Hey, what is Camby at now?

-Petey


----------



## Sánchez AF

Double and the foul by Eddy Najera!!!!


----------



## cpawfan

:worship: Najera

See how well he plays when you post in the Nuggets game thread SpeakerBoxxX


----------



## cpawfan

Camby 15, 9 rebounds, 8 blocks & 4 assists


----------



## Sánchez AF

84-70


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Najera with the putback. He's coming up big down the stretch.


----------



## cpawfan

Parker makes a jumper 80-70

Najera rebounds and scores (Nene was blocked) 

Person hits a shot off the break 84-70


----------



## Petey

cpawfan said:


> Camby 15, 9 rebounds, 8 blocks & 4 assists


Crazy!!!

Najera is everywhere too.

-Petey


----------



## Sánchez AF

cpawfan said:


> :worship: Najera
> 
> See how well he plays when you post in the Nuggets game thread SpeakerBoxxX


 He always Play Great !!!


----------



## cpawfan

Nene with a block

Is Manu going to draw a foul every time he touches the ball?


----------



## Sánchez AF

c'mon Nene grab those rebounds !!!


----------



## cpawfan

Nuggets aren't grabbing loose balls and Spurs get a 3rd chance 84-72

6:48 left in the game

Melo at the line for 2


----------



## cpawfan

Alright, Nene is working off the rust


----------



## cpawfan

Time out 6:05 mark and the Nuggets are up 88-72.

The announcers are right, the Nuggets need to keep speeding up so that they can develop a real home court advantage


----------



## Sánchez AF

88-72 6:05 left


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

cpawfan said:


> Alright, Nene is working off the rust


 I haven't followed him much this year...how has he been playing?


----------



## cpawfan

Camby back in - lets see that triple double


----------



## Sánchez AF

cpawfan said:


> Time out 6:05 mark and the Nuggets are up 88-72.
> 
> The announcers are right, the Nuggets need to keep speeding up so that they can develop a real home court advantage


Im listen the announcers in Spanish and they are talking about how Parker looks tired


----------



## Petey

Boykins w/ a 3!!!!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nuggest up almost 20 with 4 left.


----------



## Sánchez AF

I didnt know that around 25% - 30% of the Population on Denver are Mexicans, Not latins-. Mexicans.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Nice productions by the Nuggets bench


----------



## cpawfan

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> I didnt know that around 25% - 30% of the Population on Denver are Mexicans, Not latins-. Mexicans.


I wouldn't have guessed that, but it is a big city that isn't that far away.


----------



## cpawfan

Nuggets have weathered the storm and are pulling away. 95-74

Camby has a double double with 15 points & 10 rebounds

Earl has 21 points off of the bench


----------



## Sánchez AF

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> I didnt know that around 25% - 30% of the Population on Denver are Mexicans, Not latins-. Mexicans.


OT, btw Im watching South Park


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Camby 2 blocks shy of the triple double.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Melo out Nuggets Up by 18 with 2:14 left Game over


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Wow guys did u see the T-wolves game thread angaisnt suns only like 5 posts total..while are game thread is getting close to 200


----------



## Sánchez AF

Johnson with the 3 Najera with the Assist


----------



## cpawfan

Yep, the Nuggets forum now has more posts than the Timberwolves forum


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

And the nuggets win.


----------



## Sánchez AF

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> Johnson with the 3 Najera with the Assist


Nugz Win. 102-84


----------



## cpawfan

Game over 102-84

Good job Nuggets, you kept pace with Memphis.

22 assists on 34/78, 4/6 & 30/34

won the rebounding battle 46-45


----------



## Sánchez AF

Nice game overall


----------



## cpawfan

Thanks everyone for a great game thread. A new record for the Nuggets forum


----------



## Sánchez AF

Almost 200 uh


----------



## Sánchez AF

cpawfan said:


> Thanks everyone for a great game thread. A new record for the Nuggets forum


Really ?


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

very good game defesively making san antonio shoot .318%


----------



## Kuskid

Just got back, and wow, nice job not only getting to the stripe tonight, but making it count. 100 points on about 43% shooting's not too shabby (30/34 from the line). Good win overall: lot of guys contributing, about even on rebounding, and they got out and did what they wanted to do (keep Parker and Ginobilli from scoring). Good win, and keep em comin


----------



## Sánchez AF

Camby Great Defensive Game, same With Najera, Coach Karl is doing an Awesome JOB


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nuggets have a three game lead over the wolves for the last playoff spot now, and tied with the grizzlies for the 7th spot. Very big win tonight.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Najera has proved that GS coach is just a rookie


----------



## Kuskid

Yeah thanks to everyone posting, hopefully pretty soon we can completely get rid of the 3 person game threads:laugh: And by the way, what exactly is going on with Francisco Eslon?


----------



## Sánchez AF

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> Najera has proved that GS coach is just a rookie


BTW post 200 /\


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> BTW post 200 /\


So...did u see the raptors game thread they got 400


----------



## cpawfan

I just checked, this is the biggest thread in the history of this forum.

They mentioned somthing about Elson during the game, but I couldn't hear it because I was on the phone.


----------



## cpawfan

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> So...did u see the raptors game thread they got 400


It is a matter of perspective. The Raptors forum is currently much bigger than the Nuggets forum. The Raptors forum has over 78,000 posts while this forum is still under 6000 posts.

See, you get to be an important part of helping this place grow.


----------



## Kuskid

This place will be boomin by playoff time. But right now, the only time it is is bed time. Goodnight all.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Kuskid said:


> This place will be boomin by playoff time. But right now, the only time it is is bed time. Goodnight all.


Yeah it will be real crazy when playoffs are here..heh and same bed time cya


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

cpawfan said:


> It is a matter of perspective. The Raptors forum is currently much bigger than the Nuggets forum. The Raptors forum has over 78,000 posts while this forum is still under 6000 posts.
> 
> See, you get to be an important part of helping this place grow.


o lol didnt c this post..well i hope i am an important part..i think we just need more people to come here and post...


----------



## 77AJ

Great all around game for the Nuggets. Camby was huge all game! I watched every minute of the game and loved it from tip to finish. Very entertaining game. I'm so happy right now. I really think the Nuggets will end up with the 7th spot in the west and the Grizz will fall to the 8th seed.

Great game by the Nuggets!!!


----------



## G-Force

Wow, nice win. SA shot terribly. You don't win many games shooting .318, do you?

You guys sure are making it hard for Minnesota to catch you. Minnesota is going to have to catch Memphis, instead.

G-Force


----------



## Pejavlade

Very nice win by Nuggets, Looks like Melo is getting better every game which should be a plus going into the playoffs. Too Bad Nuggets didnt cover the spread. :biggrin:


----------



## Sánchez AF

BaLLiStiX17 said:
 

> So...did u see the raptors game thread they got 400


The Nets have a few 700+ posts game threads


----------

